# Easy T Forum Area?



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

There should be a unique forum area for the Easy T printer - did I overlook it, or is there a size requirement before a company gets their own forum?

Just curious - it would make it easier to find all the posts about this machine in one area. Of course, Rodney has the final say!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Perhaps.... But I could pull up extremely negative reviews on ALL the printers in this forum, so that is somewhat misleading.

As always, my disclaimer is that I've never laid hands on this particular model of printer, so my opinion is simply that. I see that DreamJet has a forum, and I don't even think they're in business anymore - I understand that the advertisers pay Rodney, but I'm not quite sure they pay to have their own subforum.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

T-Shirt Forums - Contact T-ShirtForums.com

you can send Rodney a suggestion for the site


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

german13 said:


> P.S with this kind of rating probably not in the forums best interest http://www.bbb.org/central-northern...rinters/easy-t-printer-in-tempe-az-1000025073


While I see your point, if Rodney made decisions based solely on feedback like that, then Kornit and many other companies would have been locked out long before they ever got their act together.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I can tell you it's not based on money  It's mostly based on demand. 

It might be something that I add in the future.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the Deluxe from Andy and just finished test print 23. So far it works fine. A few minor glitches but fixable. A little banding a few drips. Still tweeking it out.

jfisk


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

After some thought I decided to delete my former posts on the matter. I believe my view to be 100% correct but not on a public venue despite the negative history. This said People are the priority regardless of the product.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Haha I really wish people would only post stuff which they feel comfortable leaving for posterity; it seems like a lot of people edit or delete their posts after they make them, which makes these conversations look silly when people come read them down the line....

I don't think I've ever intentionally deleted (or seriously altered) any of the posts I've ever made.

Hey, at least you posted something letting us know you deleted it, so I don't think I'm going crazy again!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

jfisk3475 said:


> I have the Deluxe from Andy and just finished test print 23. So far it works fine. A few minor glitches but fixable. A little banding a few drips. Still tweeking it out.
> 
> jfisk


Glad it's working out so far.... Let us know as you venture into white ink! Ya know, it's funny..... I was always under the impression that if a company was selling a SCAM product, then it wouldn't work for ANYBODY? You seem to be doing alright so far! . I still think you should start a unique thread to document your experience as you go.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ran white ink on light shirt as a test run. Did not want to waste pretreat on first test. It laid nice. Color runs a little but still have to tweek the height levels. Scared to hit the printhead. I would start a new thread but somebody come in complaining about how there's not working right. once I get it dialed in perfect then I may start one.

jfisk


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Justin makes a valid point on there needing to be a Easy T separate forum. I am not trying to fish for a isolated place to bash the company. I am hoping there is more positive rather than negative experiences with this printer. Nothing is perfect but if there is people who are successful then give them the outlet to help this company's image in the DTG market. As we know, the DTG market can be brutal and forever will follow a company's reputation negative and/or positive.

Good Luck Easy-T sounds like you have a tough road ahead of you..keep your head up


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

jfisk3475 said:


> Ran white ink on light shirt as a test run. Did not want to waste pretreat on first test. It laid nice. Color runs a little but still have to tweek the height levels. Scared to hit the printhead. I would start a new thread but somebody come in complaining about how there's not working right. once I get it dialed in perfect then I may start one.
> 
> jfisk


Keep in mind whether it is a white or black shirt if you used white ink you must use pretreatment. Otherwise it just doesn't work correctly and the cmyk laid on top of it will look wrong.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

dazzabling said:


> Good Luck Easy-T sounds like you have a tough road ahead of you..keep your head up


 Thanks.

All I can do at this point is take a good look at everything with an open mind and move forward working hard and making improvements.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

abmcdan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> All I can do at this point is take a good look at everything with an open mind and move forward working hard and making improvements.


bit of advice: make sure you are answering all the BBB claims as someone who has been in this business a while will encourage
newbies to check there first and the forum second. 

How about having your own forum for those who are unhappy and you can isolate those claims one on one, it's a lot to do but you will be giving the attention they want and need. 

Of course, you want everyone to post here negative or positive but if you really have lawsuits and bad BBB claims, paying attention more to those who are upset will help you out in the future. 

When I first started DTG, all I cared about was customer service and technical support simply because I was a newbie and relied on them more than the forums. But, when communication starting failing me I lashed out at the company. If you look back at all those that are upset besides yours. Communication is key!! When you get overwhelmed or ignore them (as they see it) they begin to get worried .. Communicate!!!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

abmcdan said:


> Keep in mind whether it is a white or black shirt if you used white ink you must use pretreatment. Otherwise it just doesn't work correctly and the cmyk laid on top of it will look wrong.


I did the white for my one daily print to keep printhead from clogging. Not wanting to waste pretreat

jfisk


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Justin Walker said:


> Haha I really wish people would only post stuff which they feel comfortable leaving for posterity; it seems like a lot of people edit or delete their posts after they make them, which makes these conversations look silly when people come read them down the line....
> 
> I don't think I've ever intentionally deleted (or seriously altered) any of the posts I've ever made.
> 
> Hey, at least you posted something letting us know you deleted it, so I don't think I'm going crazy again!


Its a case of the Heart getting in the way of true feelings! Its hard to relay a message regarding printer hardware/technical terms without coming off as "kicking someone when there down". Regardless if they deserve it or not,that's hard for me to do! the only people that truly understand the technical talk is the machine builders and this does little good for the new to the industry end-user and in fact even some long term printers are not knowledgeable with this side of the equation! The end-user struggles with preventable issues is all I really have concern over regarding the subject. This low end market was a golden opportunity that was seized but wasn't delivered with 100% conviction for lack of understanding the machine completely and doing r&d before delivery. So in effect it becomes a learning experience for the seller and buyer! Currently there has been no competition in this price point, but just like any business you can bet there is someone watching! "just like this brand did" and they will seize the opportunity "just like this brand did" only filling in the missing pieces were they were lacking. so I decided not to fret over it Nature will run its course and only the competent survive in the end.. hope you understand what im saying Forgive me for my compassion deletion!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

german13 said:


> Its a case of the Heart getting in the way of true feelings! Its hard to relay a message regarding printer hardware/technical terms without coming off as "kicking someone when there down". Regardless if they deserve it or not,that's hard for me to do! the only people that truly understand the technical talk is the machine builders and this does little good for the new to the industry end-user and in fact even some long term printers are not knowledgeable with this side of the equation! The end-user struggles with preventable issues is all I really have concern over regarding the subject. This low end market was a golden opportunity that was seized but wasn't delivered with 100% conviction for lack of understanding the machine completely and doing r&d before delivery. So in effect it becomes a learning experience for the seller and buyer! Currently there has been no competition in this price point, but just like any business you can bet there is someone watching! "just like this brand did" and they will seize the opportunity "just like this brand did" only filling in the missing pieces were they were lacking. so I decided not to fret over it Nature will run its course and only the competent survive in the end.. hope you understand what im saying Forgive me for my compassion deletion!


Understood and forgiven.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

85 prints and still going

jfisk


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

jfisk3475 said:


> 85 prints and still going
> 
> jfisk


Awesome start a new thread with some pictures of your prints.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love to if i could from this dumb phone. Lol

jfisk


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Second an Easy T forum. I'd like to help where I can.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure if Andy talked to Rodney, there should be no problem getting a forum for Easy-T.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

That would be interesting if a brand name forum is allowed for the entry level printers! I know a few that would come out over night if that's the case.. That's basically free advertising and there are some guys on here that would die to have that option!


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure that if those other brand printers had as much activity on here then it would warrant their own section.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> I'm sure that if those other brand printers had as much activity on here then it would warrant their own section.


Depends what you consider activity If negative activity counts which is 99% of the activity, it should be no problem for anyone else Just for an example I have early threads on here with nearly a half million views with positive activity and others do as well.. Im sure that would count for those guys..


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

german13 said:


> Depends what you consider activity If negative activity counts which is 99% of the activity, it should be no problem for anyone else Just for an example I have early threads on here with nearly a half million views with positive activity and others do as well.. Im sure that would count for those guys..


Jeff,

I don't think the price point of my products should matter. 

I've always had a commercial location, multiple people working for me, and now a large installed user base. I'm not a 1 man show in a garage somewhere. 

There is more positive feedback on my stuff than 1%. And I'm sure more will come, I've mentioned the forum to a few of my users but I have not actively pushed customers here like it seems other brands do.

Lets face the truth, this has nothing to do with my price or my customer service issues. 

This is personal and that's why you are so against me at every turn.

You lost your right to be mad at me the day you went to All American. Your DTG knowledge partially came from this forum, collaborating with its members, and also receiving free test products all under the assumption it was for the DIY cause. Now that knowledge is being used for commercial use at All American. 

You now work for a competitor so you have no right to lobby to keep another company off of the forums. Competition is healthy for everyone and the customer.

All DTG have had their share of mad customers and machine issues. We are working extremely hard over here to learn from our past experiences and move forward as a better company.

So just leave this alone and let Rodney decide what he feels is best for the forum and its users

Andy


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

abmcdan said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I don't think the price point of my products should matter.
> Andy


Where did Jeff say anything about the price point in the post you quoted? Jeff is a very well respected and upstanding member on this site and in the DTG industry so I am not sure what you are trying to do.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

german13 said:


> That would be interesting if a brand name forum is allowed for the entry level printers! I know a few that would come out over night if that's the case.. That's basically free advertising and there are some guys on here that would die to have that option!


I just do not see these other printer manufacturers that you are speaking of. I have seen interaction on these forums about the Easy-T and have even seen them at trade shows. Easy-T is a legitimate brand name that people recognize and talk about on these forums.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Dekay317 said:


> Where did Jeff say anything about the price point in the post you quoted? Jeff is a very well respected and upstanding member on this site and in the DTG industry so I am not sure what you are trying to do.


He said "entry level" and that usually refers to lower price. 

Maybe I made the wrong assumption.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Dekay317 said:


> Where did Jeff say anything about the price point in the post you quoted?.





german13 said:


> That would be interesting if a brand name forum is allowed for the entry level printers!


Probably has to do with the "entry level" nature of this quote. There is bad blood between Andy and German13.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I don't think the price point of my products should matter.
> 
> ...


I don't think there should be any question regarding the issue I have with your ethics, we can rehash this if you would like and I can go back and link threads etc. again to show the facts? FYI I have been resigned from my AA position for quite awhile due to the travel requirements away from family so you can throw that argument out the window! 

I have no issue what Rodney decides its his forum. I do know a lot of people would question this from the standpoint that elements were used in your design that were developed in the diy side of this very forum.. Whatever the conclusion I would ask for the same treatment in a format that allows free advertisement within a branded name forum thread and im pretty sure my status here more than warrants that.. competition is healthy your correct!


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess the legitimacy of having a machine forum is perceived through price point? The Aeoon has a section but no users. How many are actually out there? I'm sure that there are more Easy-T users out there and a natural place for them to look for information is on these forums.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> I guess the legitimacy of having a machine forum is perceived through price point? The Aeoon has a section but no users. How many are actually out there? I'm sure that there are more Easy-T users out there and a natural place for them to look for information is on these forums.


I guarantee there are more t-dozers and they work!.......well. I think you guys sell a lot of ink and conversion systems to these guys..your welcome


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

german13 said:


> I guarantee there are more t-dozers and they work!.......well. I think you guys sell a lot of ink and conversion systems to these guys..your welcome


I always thought T-Dozer was DIY instructions to build a machine (Please clarify this?). I'm sure that if there were users that were posting in the general section of the forum and there was enough interest, there would be a section for the T-Dozer also.

We do get alot of DIY machine users that use the bagged ink conversion kit, but I haven't heard anyone mention the T-Dozer by name specifically.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The drama here is deserving of its own tumblr.

1. Why didn't T-Dozer protect its designs with patents? If the developers didn't go for protection, it's public domain. 

2. Who cares what the negative to positive ratio is? If these are public forums, then offering a manufacturer designated space might help progress negative concerns into positive ones -- both for the MFG and the end users.

3. If TSF/Rodney don't have a set disclosure as to how new forums are added, there should be some rules or guidelines made.

I know there are very happy Easy T customers. The company has been professional with me since day 1. I know others have the same experience and could help new users overcome early DTG issues common to all platforms.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> I always thought T-Dozer was DIY instructions to build a machine (Please clarify this?). I'm sure that if there were users that were posting in the general section of the forum and there was enough interest, there would be a section for the T-Dozer also.
> 
> We do get alot of DIY machine users that use the bagged ink conversion kit, but I haven't heard anyone mention the T-Dozer by name specifically.


Im pretty sure I don't need to clarify but yes its based on the diy designs I originally did in the forum 3-4 years ago- nearly a half million hits clarifies this pretty well with many users all over the world! add in the help I have given on "other machines" also and well you get the picture.. My issue is a ethical, principle, pride with the history (bad blood) Probably best to leave this at that before it gets out of hand. Companies can be born overnight especially with a good track record.  I know you guys do a lot of ink for andy and probably why the stiff defense and push for a competitors printer to be listed on the forum, I cant think of any other reason? well I have to go be productive try to answer after work if need be...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Provide your patents on anything you invented

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

german13 said:


> I know you guys do a lot of ink for andy and probably why the stiff defense and push for a competitors printer to be listed on the forum, I cant think of any other reason?


You don't know anything. I think I've bought maybe 6 liters of ink from Belquette in the last couple years since Easy T started.

Also, I may be wrong but I think only a couple Easy T users buy ink from them so they hardly have a financial incentive.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> You don't know anything. I think I've bought maybe 6 liters of ink from Belquette in the last couple years since Easy T started.
> 
> Also, I may be wrong but I think only a couple Easy T users buy ink from them so they hardly have a financial incentive.


I see, I guess they just love the competition of sales within the a3 printer market makes perfect sense


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

As Andy said, there is no financial gain. I just think there could be a place on these forums for people with Easy-T's to go to share information with each other. I am not taking any sides in what is going on between yourself and Andy. 

However, I do find it interesting that you feel so strongly about how the Easy-T is designed directly from your designs, yet that you have aligned yourself with a company that has done the same exact thing with a different platform.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a Dupont ink user and am happy as heck with it. I don't buy from BQ but can't see any reason why they wouldn't support every sales avenue regardless of size.

I have a feeling Easy T's teething is almost over. All new businesses experience it -- moreso when they are at a historically low price point.

When Easy T sells more, the opportunity to license the Epson ROM for customization means their next printer will likely compete even stronger with the second tier DTG companies.

I advertise my DTG was designed, assembled and supported in the US. My customers appreciate this as a huge reason to buy from me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> As Andy said, there is no financial gain. I just think there could be a place on these forums for people with Easy-T's to go to share information with each other. I am not taking any sides in what is going on between yourself and Andy.
> 
> However, I do find it interesting that you feel so strongly about how the Easy-T is designed directly from your designs, yet that you have aligned yourself with a company that has done the same exact thing with a different platform.


Kevin,

I have no knowledge of the history you speak of nor do I care to know that's not my battle and has 0 to do with me. Maybe that's why you got involved here due to your past history and your personal battles/ beliefs, but please don't include me in this equation. As I said I have resigned from AA quite some time ago due to travel requirements that took a lot of time from my family. I will say I think they have the top product on the market and respect there company very much as it was a very pleasant experience for me. I have factually depicted why my strong feelings exist with posts and dates on designs of there creator made before this product existed. I hope you can respect and appreciate my position as I see you apparently have some strong beliefs as well that I don't get involved with, hope that covers it. I agree sometimes my pride flares on this subject and im sure people are tired of hearing it and I apologize profusely for this, action is the cure for the strong feelings at this point and I will not be saying anymore about it to spare the drama on the forum.. best wishes


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Fair enough. To be completely at full disclosure: Andy was a customer of ours and we have a great professional relationship. I feel that his machine is targeted to a different demographic than our machines, and even if it wasn't and the machine that he was making was in the same category, I know that I would have entered the conversation at the same point with the same post. I only posted here to show support for the Easy-T CUSTOMERS who are looking for a place to share information that is specific to their machine.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> Fair enough. To be completely at full disclosure: Andy was a customer of ours and we have a great professional relationship. I feel that his machine is targeted to a different demographic than our machines, and even if it wasn't and the machine that he was making was in the same category, I know that I would have entered the conversation at the same point with the same post. I only posted here to show support for the Easy-T CUSTOMERS who are looking for a place to share information that is specific to their machine.


Fair Enough, I hope you have the same feelings for other machines that enter the market targeting the same audience demographic putting the past customer and professional relationships aside! from your post I believe this to be the case! with Epson entering the market there will be some alpha shifts and im sure many will find the low end market appealing or be forced in that direction.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

This kind of issues should be resolved after hours, offline with a lot of beer...


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

german13 said:


> Fair Enough, I hope you have the same feelings for other machines that enter the market targeting the same audience demographic putting the past customer and professional relationships aside!


Absolutely. If T-Dozer customers were in the same boat, I would voice my opinion the same way. I'm guessing that they get their information from the DIY section?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> Absolutely. If T-Dozer customers were in the same boat, I would voice my opinion the same way. I'm guessing that they get their information from the DIY section?


Good to know I was referencing any new manufacturer to enter the market as a direct competitor in the low price point demographic. either way I see your view. Im assuming most see a competitor in this category as having there own non residential manufacturing facility with a known history in the market. So this is hardly a stretch for experienced diy guys per say.. So im trying to clarify your view on diy vs commercial I guess. I find it amusing when modifiers of Epson printers put classifications on this market commercial vs diy.. As you know most started in a garage including belquette according to there bio on the website just like the likes of apple etc. So isn't the truth all printer modifiers of the Epson printer are diy printers in that sense? we are not the technologies producer no matter what mods are done? So what makes them better would be the quality of the modified printer and the customer service. Imho. So what I gather from the post if the diy guy goes and starts an llc with a company name producing diy epsons out of a non residential address taking in profits/paycheck rather than providing free help, you would support them as a "professional" the same and they wouldn't be considered a diy? just curious on your view here. Or are you just simply saying they need a forum because the manufacturer isn't addressing there concerns?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

german13 said:


> Good to know I was referencing any new manufacturer to enter the market as a direct competitor in the low price point demographic. either way I see your view. Im assuming most see a competitor in this category as having there own non residential manufacturing facility with a known history in the market. So this is hardly a stretch for experienced diy guys per say.. So im trying to clarify your view on diy vs commercial I guess. I find it amusing when modifiers of Epson printers put classifications on this market commercial vs diy.. As you know most started in a garage including belquette according to there bio on the website just like the likes of apple etc. So isn't the truth all printer modifiers of the Epson printer are diy printers in that sense? we are not the technologies producer no matter what mods are done? So what makes them better would be the quality of the modified printer and the customer service. Imho. So what I gather from the post if the diy guy goes and starts an llc with a company name producing diy epsons out of a non residential address taking in profits/paycheck rather than providing free help, you would support them as a "professional" the same and they wouldn't be considered a diy? just curious on your view here. Or are you just simply saying they need a forum because the manufacturer isn't addressing there concerns?


Sure. If someone from the DIY catagory started making machines for retail (doesn't matter WHERE they are making them, at what price point, or how pretty they are...), and they have an influx of users who start coming to a forum like this to get information or to vent their frustrations, I think that it is easier for everyone if those posts are in a sub-forum named for the machine to make it easier for people to find answers and to post questions to help them with their issues.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Dekay317 said:


> Where did Jeff say anything about the price point in the post you quoted? Jeff is a very well respected and upstanding member on this site and in the DTG industry so I am not sure what you are trying to do.


I don't think its a matter of reputations that are in play right now. It's obviously a persona matter between the two. I don't think dropping in our two cents is going to make anything better. 

Justin basically feels there is a need for this printer to have it's own forum outlet. Rodney, has stated his piece on the matter and again money doesn't matter. 

Of course we are going to remember the negative findings on this printer. It's human nature we don't care about the success but having the Easy T it's own area _we may see more_ positive postings

Right now, I understand why Rodney wouldn't want to make a forum the negativity is outweighing the positive and by give them an outlet. This outlet can turn for the worse for not only the forum but the owners. IMHO

I want to see past the negative and start helping those that need help. Communication is a key to success and badgering a company isn't getting anyone back to printing any faster.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

kevrokr said:


> I only posted here to show support for the Easy-T CUSTOMERS who are looking for a place to share information that is specific to their machine.


like conversion kits??

you are so transparent Kevin seriously you make me sick.

I am sure this will be deleted but I feel better. 

FYI-

Don't ever help BQ with anything that will help them produce/sell more ink. keep it to yourself and patent it


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I understand the concern. There were some private agreements made with Rodney that Andy is aware of the minute this first started. That's what im up in arms about. If that agreement position has changed all im asking for is the same opportunity.. not much to ask.. I have addressed this with Rodney privately waiting on a response.. the complaining is over the cards will fall were they fall..

I think its unprofessional for Andy to come here and push this after agreements were made. just saying he should of made his customers aware of those agreements before this tiff began or provide a forum on his site.. Which would eliminate the advertising here and make his customers happy.. Apparently he likes to push my buttons and this is the result..Mass drama without the facts being laid out


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I personally don't care either way this goes. It would be less messy to have a sub forum for Easy T but if not everyone still can post and we can still help. I had ZERO input in starting or having my customers join this thread.

What would be really nice is a forum atmosphere that was more about being productive and helping than bashing, slinging mud and trying kick people when they are down.

If my users are having an issue wouldn't it be better for everyone involved to work to resolve the issue and make things better for the user than continue arguing? I can't change the past but I'm working my butt off to make the future better.

Jeff you are obviously dancing around the idea that you might be launching a product. If so then leave this up to Rodney to determine what's best for Tshirtforums.com not you that has a personal stake. I'm sure you will be given the same courtesy when your time comes.

Jeff: Also, be careful about bashing other companies (me) producing DTGs. When you enter the market you will see things you never anticipated. This is much like a person with no kids saying "I can't believe that person's kids are throwing a tantrum in the restaurant, I would never have that" Then you have kids and see the reality that no matter what you do sometimes you have a meltdown mid dinner.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

german13 said:


> I have Zero interest in mfg. printers Zero! If I had I would have already done this long ago! Not to say I wont lobby for the same treatment on the forum for some well deserving up and coming guys from the Diy threads behind you! Folks with tremendous design talent that deserve a shot that was earned! editing sorry..


Sure, but once they start production and are taking income for orders, that's when it's no longer DIY. Then as they amass users, a sub-forum for their machine would be necessary. Maybe you can talk to Rodney and get a sub-forum like the Aeoon. There are no users in that forum. It was only set up for promotion.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have Zero interest in mfg. printers Zero! If I had I would have already done this long ago! Not to say I wont lobby for the same treatment on the forum for some well deserving up and coming guys from the Diy threads behind you! Folks with tremendous design talent that deserve a shot that was earned! editing sorry..


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> Sure, but once they start production and are taking income for orders, that's when it's no longer DIY. Then as they amass users, a sub-forum for their machine would be necessary. Maybe you can talk to Rodney and get a sub-forum like the Aeoon. There are no users in that forum. It was only set up for promotion.


Im sure they will procure the right steps..  There's a lot of users for the Aeoon..lol That's a production machine for the big boys!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

If you ever get a look at the Aeoon, you will see engineering talent unmatched in the industry not anything even close.! truly a work of engineering art in action Using a Volkswagen for a printhead. lol


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

dazzabling said:


> Don't ever help BQ with anything that will help them produce/sell more ink. keep it to yourself and patent it


Reading this, one would think you had an idea that was patentable and BQ had some part in your lack of success. Care to enlighten us?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

german13 said:


> If you ever get a look at the Aeoon, you will see engineering talent unmatched in the industry not anything even close.! truly a work of engineering art in action


It all comes down to this: here is a thread asking for a sub-forum for a machine that has users that are actively contributing to the T-Shirt Forums. The other machine's forum was set up before the machine was actually in production. See the difference?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> It all comes down to this: here is a thread asking for a sub-forum for a machine that has users that are actively contributing to the T-Shirt Forums. The other machine's forum was set up before the machine was actually in production. See the difference?


The difference is there were some private agreements made with Rodney and the parties involved the minute it hit the market without going into detail..that you are not aware of regarding the andys diy (the first ones were wood with vinyl wrap from what im told) .. and I don't agree with the Aeoon statement it was certainly already in production.. There are a lot more of these machines out there than I think you realize


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

That should have been post #2 in this thread made by one of the parties involved.

Sorry Easy T Users.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> That should have been post #2 in this thread made by one of the parties involved.


It was and since deleted.. Don't be fooled andy knows the agreement! just not being straight forth hes not allowed to advertise the printer here for obvious reasons. and I see the forum as a form of advertising. Imho I don't want to go pulling up post to show these specific likeness but it will be very obvious if I did with some of the elements being created on the diy side prior to his coming to market. no one has patents obviously, so hence the agreement..


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

german13 said:


> The difference is there were some private agreements made with Rodney and the parties involved the minute it hit the market without going into detail..that you are not aware of regarding the andys diy (the first ones were wood with vinyl wrap from what im told) .. and I don't agree with the Aeoon statement it was certainly already in production.. There are a lot more of these machines out there than I think you realize


Our printers never used wood.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> Our printers never used wood.


I stand corrected then, I was told by your former salesman the first one he received was wood with vinyl wrap.. guess it just looked like it? regardless moot point


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

german13 said:


> It was and since deleted.. Don't be fooled andy knows the agreement! just not being straight forth hes not allowed to advertise the printer here for obvious reasons. and I see the forum as a form of advertising. Imho I don't want to go pulling up post to show these specific likeness but it will be very obvious if I did with some of the elements being created on the diy side prior to his coming to market. no one has patents obviously, so hence the agreement..


I didn't start or encourage this post.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> I didn't start or encourage this post.


I see encouraging comments that you said it would be nice to have a subform? less messy?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

This is getting dumb.

Let me clarify. I haven't privately spoken with the thread starter or any other poster about this topic. It is under their own idea and self will to post in favor of an easy t section.

I don't see a section as advertising as the posts would be here anyway. Probably more visible in the general section.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Maybe you can talk to Rodney and get a sub-forum like the Aeoon. There are no users in that forum. It was only set up for promotion.


Please be careful about presenting your _opinion_ as facts. People reading may assume you know what you're talking about and that you speak for the forum


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> This is getting dumb.
> 
> Let me clarify. I haven't privately spoken with the thread starter or any other poster about this topic. It is under their own idea and self will to post in favor of an easy t section.
> 
> I don't see a section as advertising as the posts would be here anyway. Probably more visible in the general section.


If you feel so strongly about a forum! why not create one on your own site to help your customers???this would probably benefit you in keeping the negativity of there post off here also? or spend as much time with helping them rather than arguing me on the this subject? ! they would love this.. the fact is! it is a good form of advertising to group your printer in with other established models for the advertising aspect.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread is a great example of why I have the private "forum feedback section" 

What starts out as a simple suggestion turns into a 5 page debate; rehashing old arguments, past bad business dealings, misinformation and unnecessary drama.

Closing out this thread.


----------

